# كورس تعليم الأتوكاد Autocad فيديو عربى المستوى الأول



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله تعالى

موجود كورس كامل لتعليم Autocad

المستوى الأول Autocad Fundamentals

Autocad 2D

الكورس كامل فيديو على موقعه

مباشر و لا يلزم تحميله


الرابط

*http://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Autocad Fundamentals/​


----------



## sympo (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (21 مارس 2010)

sympo قال:


> مشكور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمدع النبي (21 مارس 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خيراً


----------



## محمدع النبي (21 مارس 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## eng dody (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا بشمهندس اكثر من رائع 
ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## عونى وحيد (21 مارس 2010)

pg thanks


----------



## الغااائب (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وارجواكمال باقي مستويات البرنامج

تحياااتي وتقديري


----------



## طالبة ECE (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## parasismic (21 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## captainhass (21 مارس 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة 

و اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## شاهندة سمير (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكورس الرائع


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (24 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## captainhass (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (27 مارس 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة و التوفيق لجميع طلاب العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## المصلي9 (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## captainhass (28 مارس 2010)

المصلي9 قال:


> مشكور على هذا المجهود



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## engineer.medo43 (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (29 مارس 2010)

engineer.medo43 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (4 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## أحمد جمعه رمضان (6 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

:56: جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وارجواكمال باقي مستويات البرنامج
ونريد شرح أتوكاد 2004:56:


----------



## m66666677 (6 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## captainhass (6 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير

أما بالنسبة للمستويات الاخرى فانظر الى هذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187964.html​


----------



## captainhass (9 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## engineer.medo43 (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## captainhass (15 أبريل 2010)

engineer.medo43 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (5 مايو 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد افادكم بشىء ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (8 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (13 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## عماد السلام (14 مايو 2010)

thanksssssss


----------



## captainhass (14 مايو 2010)

عماد السلام قال:


> thanksssssss



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (15 مايو 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك*​


----------



## محمد العيار (27 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## منال كامل (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## captainhass (27 مايو 2010)

محمد العيار قال:


> مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور





منال كامل قال:


> جزاك الله خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمودشمس (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و رضاك واعطاك العافية


----------



## amrelsayed (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (28 مايو 2010)

محمودشمس قال:


> بارك الله فيك و رضاك واعطاك العافية





amrelsayed قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة و الدعاء الصالح​


----------



## captainhass (29 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (3 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع المتواضع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (18 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## kebang (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وادامكم ليد العون ولنشر المعرفة وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## captainhass (19 يونيو 2010)

kebang قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير وادامكم ليد العون ولنشر المعرفة وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالكم



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك ووفقك الى مايحب و يرضى​


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## ايمن كحوش (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

ايمن كحوش قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ايمن كحوش (28 يونيو 2010)

_جزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

ايمن كحوش قال:


> _جزاك الله كل خير_




جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## alimulty (29 يونيو 2010)

احتاج الى تعليمي برنامج autodesk land (pdf)


----------



## captainhass (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## khaled (troy) (29 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## captainhass (30 يونيو 2010)

khaled (troy) قال:


> الف شكر علي الموضوع الرائع



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (30 يونيو 2010)

للاسف انا مش لاقى مكان التحميل


----------



## captainhass (2 يوليو 2010)

محمداحمد طاحون قال:


> للاسف انا مش لاقى مكان التحميل



الكورس معروض مباشرة على الموقع و ليس للتحميل
يجب ان يكون لديك Adobe flash player plugin​


----------



## حسين حاكم (2 يوليو 2010)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور_


----------



## w1000 (2 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيكي اخي :28:


----------



## captainhass (2 يوليو 2010)

حسين حاكم قال:


> _مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور_





w1000 قال:


> بارك الله فيكي اخي :28:



جزاكم الله كل خير

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## Eng. Bassam (3 يوليو 2010)

صراحة مشكور


----------



## Eng. Bassam (3 يوليو 2010)

طيب في عندك المستوى التاني الخ... وهل في احدث من اوتوكاد2000


----------



## captainhass (3 يوليو 2010)

eng. Bassam قال:


> صراحة مشكور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (6 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## المهندس ابونايف (10 يوليو 2010)

تشكر ياهندسة 
وجهد اكثر من رائع


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (11 يوليو 2010)

merci poq


----------



## ahmed foad (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (11 يوليو 2010)

المهندس ابونايف قال:


> تشكر ياهندسة
> وجهد اكثر من رائع





لمين بوطيبة قال:


> merci poq





ahmed foad قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## aladino ksa (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله لك لما فيه الخير


----------



## captainhass (19 يوليو 2010)

aladino ksa قال:


> بارك الله لك لما فيه الخير



الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (27 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (28 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (1 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (3 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع المتواضع قد افادكم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (6 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (9 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## captainhass (11 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## chemical engineer1 (15 أغسطس 2010)

وفق الله


----------



## captainhass (15 أغسطس 2010)

chemical engineer1 قال:


> وفق الله



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ملك ريان (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## captainhass (16 أغسطس 2010)

ملك ريان قال:


> بارك الله فيكم



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم
و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## محمد عاطف mmm (26 أغسطس 2010)

بجد انت شخصية روووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## سهيل البابلي (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## captainhass (26 أغسطس 2010)

محمد عاطف mmm قال:


> بجد انت شخصية روووووووووووووووووووعة





سهيل البابلي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع




جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (24 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## ashrafu74 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## captainhass (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ashrafu74 قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## alabri22 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا صديقي


----------



## captainhass (19 أكتوبر 2010)

alabri22 قال:


> شكرا صديقي



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## algenaby (13 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud tellawi (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## n_civil_just (14 أبريل 2012)

thx


----------



## السيدنصير (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

